
A Libertarian Nirvana at Sea Runs into a Stubborn Opponent: The Thai Navy - michael_fine
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-libertarian-nirvana-at-sea-runs-into-a-stubborn-opponent-the-thai-navy-11556466473
======
nabla9
Chad Elwartowski could have done some basic research before starting his
project.

Apparently he thought that Thai jurisdiction ends at 12 nm range (territorial
waters). He build his platform 15 miles off the coast of Thailand. States can
enforce laws in four areas: customs, taxation, immigration and pollution
within 24 nautical miles (contiguous zone). That's anothe 12 nautical miles
after territorial waters. Then there is 200 nautical mile EEZ.

Another thing libertarians don't seem to get is the customary law of the flag.
As a (customary) rule, other states have no right to exercise prescriptive,
enforcement, and adjudicative jurisdiction over foreign ships on the high
seas. Stateless vessel (or platform) enjoys no protection whatsoever. There
may be legal opinions that freedom of navigation should apply to them, but
it's just an opinion.

